# When to send invitations



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I always like to give guests a month notice. Especially for a party that requires a costume. I probably wouldn't find it necessary to send out pre-invites. When the party is Halloween weekend I do since people may get invited to a few options.


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

Mine is the 17th too and I was thinking the same thing!! Should I send out a pre-invite, just to let them know to mark the date? But it would be double work, as I hand make my invites (approx 75) and that'd be a lot to make twice!  

But I think I will def have mine ready to send out like the weekend after Labor Day - 11/12th.


----------



## bones jones (Jul 22, 2009)

I was thinking about sending out a "save the date" as a joke a month ago. No real need to do it. If you are friends with these people they should know when your party is. I just use evite for my invitations, but I send it out about 3-4 weeks prior.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Loads of people said that Save The Date cards were a good idea last year.

If they're your friends then they will understand if you go ahead and send them soon. I'm sure they are aware of your love for all things Halloween, right? I'd send them out ASAP. At worst they will think you're a little nutty, ya know?


----------



## Spirit_In_The_Night (Aug 8, 2008)

^ They already think I'm nuts, so I guess that won't matter muchb.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

My Bewitched Bash is also the 17th. I'm sending out magnetic business cards made into Save the Dates. They only cost $27 (including shipping) for 40 of them. I think I'm going to do a video invite, so that'll save the money on that end.

Here's the save the date I chose:

Studio: Full Color Business Cards, Witch's Cap

They have other "witch" and Halloween choices and the shipping was very fast. I'm passing out those NOW. I really want everyone to put some thought into it. I really don't want them rushing out to some Wal-Mart or overpriced costume store at the last moment and blowing money on the same old stuff. My mom is working on her hat now from garage sale finds and so are some other people. It gives them much more time to "collect". 

As for invites - I say at least 4 weeks in advance - just to seal the deal, ESPECIALLY if you're hoping for some good costumes. No one can say they couldn't find anything or it was too last minute. Good luck!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I agree, at least four weeks notice. We did "save the date" magnets last year, got them at Staples, printed them ourselves, very inexpensive. Sent them out Sept 1st, and then the official invites the 1st of October.


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

i would say let them know word of mouth first. Then the invites you can send them out 3 weeks in before the party. Thats what i did last year.


----------



## Spirit_In_The_Night (Aug 8, 2008)

Thank you everybody for the advice. I think I am going to go with pre-invite e-mails about the end of August, then invites around middle of September.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

As a rule of thumb... 
typically 30 days prior is the traditional time to send party invites.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Nov 18, 2006)

I posted a Save the Date on Facebook and will continue weekly- my part is on the 24th


----------



## EdgarPoe (Aug 17, 2009)

I've had my invitation ready to go for about a week now, but am resisting the urge to send it. I'm lame and send an evite...word of mouth though has been sine practically May or June. We always do the weekend before Halloween. 

I really need to keep from clicking the send button for a few more weeks!


----------



## Darkfaith (Jun 1, 2009)

i'm putting the finishing touches on my invites this week so i can send them out at the beginning of sept, because we dont really celebrate halloween here (except for my house..lol) i like to give people heaps of time to work out costumes and travel arrangements. Have just set up an event on facebook but will wait til the end of aug before inviing people so they dont think i'm too obsessed...hang on too late for that..lol


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

I plan on sending mine out at the beginning of September, although most of my friends have been aware of the date, time and theme of my party since ..er.. February? lol


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

My party is going to be on the 24th. I'll probably send out invitations within the first few days of October. Most of my guests already assume I'll be having a party, so I don't see the point in sending them any sooner if it's that late in the month.


----------



## Girl (Aug 28, 2009)

Mine is the same day and I had the same question! I was worried I'd have to send them now, since people will start making their plans soon. Glad I have a bit of time to think about it still


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

I did a facebook save the date months ago, and now I sent my postcards this week!
My Craftastic Creations: Halloween Invites Sent!
I wanted to give 2 full months for my busy friends to think about costumes, and with the added competition of having our party on the 31st this year, I wanted to get on everyone's radar early. I've already gotten RSVPs! YAY!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

My sister and I always give people a month notice. Gives everyone time to plan, get all Halloweeny etc.etc.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

BTW My Halloween Party is 31st of October...


----------

